# 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)



## h20base

I just bought a used 1988 class a Georgie Boy and i have some questions??  It has a Ford 460 and is 28 feet long..What frame was this built on? How do i find out what shocks this unit will take? Also are the brakes something i could do by myself? I bought this unit with no info on any of the ammenities, but Ive been finding out online from different sites.. Any help would be greatful.


----------



## cougarkid

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

Not a Guru, but I'll tell you what I can.

We recently (June of '07) purchased a 1989 GBM 32' Cruise Master.
My 1st stop at the parts store was quite enlightening.  After telling the counter man what year and engine, he quickly determined that ours was built on a Chevy P-30 chassis.  I also managed to verify my chassis with a local RV dealer.
After that, finding the right parts was relatively easy.

Since it is a 460, I gather it is gasoline, not diesel.  If you go to www.oreillyauto.com and start "shopping", it will ask you to select or add a vevicle.  Pick the year, the make (based on the engine), and then one of the stripped chassis.  If I did it right, yours is built on a Ford F53 stripped chassis (with the 460).  Please verify this by some other means, too.

As far as repairs, you can do almost anything yourself, as long as you know what you are doing and have the tools.  If you are not sure, have someone else do it.  I have been a shade-tree mechanic all my life, so I will repair almost anything.  Even rebuiding an engine is okay with me (done 2 of them).

Since we got ours we have done steering work (idler), full brakes (master cylinder and front and rear pads), tune-up and carb work, under-dash electrical and even some minor body repair (separted corner) in the driveway.  Then took it for a 2700 mile road trip without incident.

Dig in, do what you can and don't be afraid to ask for help.  Great group here, they helped me alot in my questions.

Have fun,


----------



## h20base

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

Hey there


 I thank you for the input on my rig. Glad to hear that there is another GBM out there. Yes we took our first week long 150 mile trip, little different than driving my suv.. Not too bad of a unit for camping,very comfy.. most all things work, sept the genny!! I am still in-progress with that one.  Once again thanks for the help i am off to do some surfing.


                                      Jon Hazel


----------



## Guest

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

What happened to u'r genny???
What model and make is it ,, we can prob, help u there also  :approve:


----------



## h20base

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

Hello there

   I have done alot of online reading for this one,was able to download a few mnuals that have helped and visited many forums..  I bought my R.V. from a pic I saw online.  It still had snow on it in the pic and i saw it in may,then bought it in June.  Used AS is. The intake manifold and the carb were off the genny and inside the shop there,cause he was cleaning the thing.(wouldnt start). Hell i bought it anyway cause i can put on that.  Put it all back together got gas,got spark, will fire but not run.  Called dealer and they sent me a new carb,same thing will turn over fire but wont run when i release the switch.. O K.. Now more online reading and a trip to the library. Have come up with a possible faulty voltage regulator.  I put new plugs in it,but have not changed the coil,points, and condenser. These  will probably be next on the list and then troubleshoot from there.  

                     Kohler 4.5ckm21-rv
                      spec # 10151

                        Thanks Jon


----------



## Kirk

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

I too own a GB product with a 98 Cruise Master on a 99 Ford chassis with the V-10. Not sure that it helps you much but we have been happy fulltimers in ours for 7 1/2 years. With an Onan, if your engine starts, but stops when you release the start switch it usually means that the set is not putting out any voltage. As I read you post, you have a Kohler so I'm not sure that is true with them. Do you mean that the engine starts and will run until you release the start switch? If so, I doubt that changing spark plugs is going to help any.


----------



## Shorty

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

Have you tried to manually run the throttle while cranking it? It should be on top, middle, just in back of the carb?. 
My Kohler started to run too fast, didn't burn anything out, but now won't stay running unless I do this.  Am looking for the schematics for the volt reg board right now to se if that is the problem. 
About 5 years ago I had the same problem as I am right now, I pulled all the boards and cleaned all the contact points, put it back together and it ran...for 5 years.


----------



## Guest

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

I agree with kirk ,, it sounds like u'r genset is not putting out ac voltage or the reg is not seeing it I myself own a Alegro Bus 40' with a 330 hp cummins with MANY MODS but my genset is an onan diesel ,,, but like i said it sure sounds like the reg is out ,, if it were an Onan u could take it to Cummins and they would do a load bank test on it ,,,, that way if it not putting out ac voltage they would see it right away


----------



## h20base

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

Hello all


          Well I think that the genny might have to go to the doctor and get a diagnostic  check-up..  they would have the right testers to pin-point what the problem is.. Ive done as much as i know on it, There is a dealer about 10 miles from here that charges about 70 bucks an hour, I believe i can have that done in a week or two, I dont think it would take more than an hour.  Camping is fun for me and the grandkids,of course i camped 15 years ago in a 78 coachmen bunkhouse. only did that for about 5 years, Job demands and travel dictated i sell it.. So now i am into it again. The stars at night, the crackle of a fire and peace of mind are worth every penny.. Thank u all for the help,and i will keep updating the status of my adventures..

    Jon


----------



## hertig

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

$70 an hour is dirt cheap these days.  The places around here charge $90 to $110 an hour.


----------



## mwalker

Re: 1988 Georgie Boy Cruise Master L.M. (need Help)

i have the exact same beast, mine sits on a john deere chasis and i still have most of the books.  recently i tore her insides all apart - new wood floor, new blinds, new curtains in front, new tv/dvd flat screen, new futon couch - removed passenger chair for a swivel recliner, removed that little useless eating fold out bed area and replaced it with cloth folding chairs and kept existing table, new wood grain wall paper, new queen size matress.
my genny only runs if gas tank is over 1/4 tank and i had to replace with a new coil kit $80, condensor, and points$30 plus my buddy increased the rpm's to keep up if both airs are going.
thats what i know about that
monty - nebraska


----------

